# Elk hunt outfitters?



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

I'm trying to plan an elk hunt for my daughters high school graduation gift in 2022. Can anyone recommend and outfitter? I'm open to anywhere out west, horse camp would be cool. I'm not looking for fancy accommodations. We camp and hike and spend weeks at a time in the wilderness. Just want a guide I can trust in the wilderness that has access/knowledge to quality animals. 

Any help is appreciated, I've never booked a big game hunt.


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

A couple years ago WMU05 posted on here about his Wyoming elk hunt, looked like a great trip. You should search for the thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Mike Simpson
Simpson Outfitters operating out of Wlof Creek Montana. 
He guided me and a buddy 2 years ago and we were on elk every day.
Both of us arrowed bulls.

[email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lakavea2 (Jul 7, 2016)

We are hunting with Rising Son Outfitters for the opening week of archery this coming fall. It is my brother and I and our two sons (age 17 and and)

I've been very impressed with the communication, so far.

I spent 6 weeks last year at this time researching and interviewing outfitters.

I'd recommend checking them out.


----------



## wenz34 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have not hunted with this outfitter, but I looked into elk hunts 2 years ago and a highly regarded consultant told me about Ryan Counts at Dome Mountain Outfitters. He offers both lodge and back country hunts, if you were looking to do back country.

If that is the type of hunt I was looking for he would’ve been the guy I went with.


----------



## mattm (Aug 13, 2005)

Due51 said:


> Mike Simpson
> Simpson Outfitters operating out of Wlof Creek Montana.
> He guided me and a buddy 2 years ago and we were on elk every day.
> Both of us arrowed bulls.
> ...


Thanks! Ill look into them!


----------



## Slimits (Jun 30, 2014)

What kind of prices is expected?


----------



## Thompson1536 (Aug 11, 2018)

I don’t have the experience to share yet as my hunt is Oct. 2021 but my friend and I booked with SNS out of Wyoming. This is my first elk hunt/western trip/ outfitted hunt. There are two pp needed for their unit but can buy this year and next. 

As someone stated above about another outfitter communication with SNS has been fantastic. They send out statements and paperwork and are easy to reach on the phone answering my newbie questions. 

They are taking care of all the logistics for the pp, tags etc. They also were flexible with accepting payments and things. They require balance paid hunt date but have no trouble taking a little here and there. I been sending in money as overtime and side jobs allow since I booked. I want to have it paid for well ahead of time. 

This hunt is a cabin/horseback hunt but have several other options available. All in the hunt was around ~$6500.00. This recommendation came from member Forest Meister. He was helpful with me picking out an outfitter. If you reach out in a PM him he will have some good advice


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

You guys looking for a drop camp or guided?


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Here you go.

Swift Creek Outfitters, NE of Jackson, WY. They book up two years out, so if you're interested, I would call immediately. Everything you describe...10 miles into the backcountry on horseback, wall tent camp, tons of elk, moose, grizzlies, etc...an epic adventure all around. We went archery, but they do even better during rifle season. 

https://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/threads/t-ds-2018-wyoming-archery-elk-hunt.609801/


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

To the op. How many pref points will be had in 2022. Even the regular general tags will be 3.5 points to draw so add a half of or full point to 2022. LE tags are double digit and prolly not worth chasing. You would be better off looking at New Mexico for landowner/outfitter tags. Most are guaranteed just put up the deposit now and count down the days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

